# Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. August 2010)

*Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät


----------



## matti30 (24. August 2010)

*Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

ist halt am sichersten, auf sämtl. techn. Schnickschnack zu verzichten, grad beim Perso. Das Zeuchs dient doch in meinen Augen dazu, den Preis für den Perso in die Höhe zu treiben.


----------



## Jami (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

Mal wieder hat sich die Regierung absolut lächerlich gemacht, was für naive Menschen dürfen denn über solche Millionenbeträge eigentlich beschließen?
Naja, aber es war ja vorherzusehen.


----------



## Jarafi (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

Da passt doch perfekt der Spruch "Papier ist geduldig", hätten sie einfach die alten gelassen , aber nein alles besser und sicherer, man siehts , und es gibt nichts was nicht geknackt wird


----------



## bLu3t0oth (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

Und ich musste zum Glück gerade einen neuen alten beantragen  

Die mit ihrem ganzen mistigen Biometriekagg.. das wird noch darin enden, dass sie von jedem elektronisch den Fingerbadruck, DNS-Code, Gesichtsmuster etc zentral speichern(Wenns geht noch mit Krankheitsdaten für die Industrie / Lobby olee) und wenn man einen aufn Kieker hat, ihm jeden Mist vorwerfen kann 

Wir sind nun bald bei Stasi 2.5


----------



## tomwe (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

naja die komischen methoden zum kole verballern mach ich nicht mit 

ich habe kein perso seit jahren alles mit führerschein.......

mal wieder ein staats streich der ein flop wird alla maut toll collect millionen in müll und erst nach jahren geht es naja der steuer zahler hats ja

wir werden es nie lernen wenn wir nix anderes wählen
armes deutschland


----------



## Amigo (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

"Zukunft: etwas, das die meisten Menschen erst lieben, wenn es Vergangenheit geworden ist."

_William Somerset Maugham_


----------



## BopItXtremeII (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

Das einzige positive an dem neuen Perso ist, dass ich wenn ich den beantrage ein neues Foto machen muss, auf dem ich nicht so blöd aussehe wie auf meinem aktuellen Perso ...

Wenn man schon vor der Veröffentlichung Sicherheitslücken ausnutzen kann, dann läuft was schief, das sollten eigentlich auch Politiker merken


----------



## Iceananas (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

Politiker.. wenn sie schon technische Erneureungen einführen wollen, wieso lassen sie nicht Leute ran, die etwas Ahnung haben.. Datenaustausch auf der Ebene muss doch unter höchster Sicherheitsstufe geschehen, bin mal gespannt wie die Methoden sind,Daten abzugreifen..


----------



## Diemetius (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

Na ein bissel Quatsch ist es schon "alles beim Alten" zu belassen.
Außer der guten Überwachungsmöglichkeit des Staates , hat solch Ausweis auch Vorteile , gut zur Zeit fallen mir keine ein  .

Aber falls  man die Sicherheitsprobleme in Griff bekommt und nachweislich kein Schindluder mit den eigenen Daten getrieben wird (sprich kein Zugriff durch Dritte , wie USA oder Wirtschaft  möglich ist) bzw. getrieben werden kann,
dann könnte  es schon ein Mehrwert geben.

Leider gibt es da viele wenns und abers und leider  kann man ,aus leidvollen bisherigen Erfahrungen , unserer Regierung durchaus zutrauen das unsere Daten an "Hilfebedüftige" verteilt werden.

MfG Diemetius


----------



## Progs-ID (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

Naja, das die Persönliche Identifikationsnummer leicht abzugreifen ist, ist ja logisch. Eine 6stellige Nummer sollte da kein Problem sein, vor allen Dingen für Könner.

Deswegen bestehen Passwörter ja auch neuerdings aus Zahlen, Groß-/Kleinbuchstaben und Sonderzeichen.


----------



## Hessi James (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

"...im Rahmen des Konjunkturpaketes II..." Häh??? Wo kurbelt denn son'n mist die Konjunktur an? Da verdienen nur ein paar Subunternehmer dran (die natürlich für nichts haften)...
Letztendlich geht's doch nur darum in Behörden und Gemeinden mal wieder massiv Personal einzusparen (aber wie meistens sind dann die Kosten höher als die Einsparung).
Wird dann so sein wie auf meiner Bank... man geht auf's Rathaus und stellt sich an ein Terminal. Dann stehen da noch so'n paar Leute im Anzug rum die zwar schick aussehen aber keine Ahnung haben. Aber helfen kann da keiner, muss dann 2 Orte weiterfahren zur nächsten Filiale die noch ein paar fähige Angestellte haben. Und die 2-3 Mio Menschen die das dann wirklich Online benutzen werden dann mit dem Risiko allein gelassen...


----------



## Megael (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

1. Wir brauchen einen E-Perso, damit das Internet irgendwann einmal in einem Gewissen selbst erzeugten Bereich für jedermann Transparenz und Rechtssicherheit bieten kann. Daran macht der E-Perso ja auch nix falsch.

2. Das mit den Lesegeräten ist in der Tat ein Diseaster auf das reagiert werden muss, ohne wenn und aber, sonst bringt der E-Perso wieder nix. Ich werde heute abend auf jeden Falle plusminus sehen. Soweit schonmal dickes Lob an den ccc.


----------



## Mosed (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



tomwe schrieb:


> ich habe kein perso seit jahren alles mit führerschein.......



Mit einem Führerschein kann man sich nicht ausweisen. (Mag sein, dass manch Türsteher den akzeptiert, die Polizei nicht)
Mal so nebenbei: Du bist verpflichtet einen Personalausweis oder Reisepass zu besitzen. Es gibt in Deutschland eine Ausweispflicht (nur keine Mitführpflicht)
Könnte also doppelt Probleme bei einer Polizeikontrolle geben.


Bei dem E-Pass gibt es ein Problem nach dem Nächsten. Werden Lesegeräte nicht während der Entwicklung auf Sicherheit geprüft? ^^


----------



## krauthead (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Mit einem Führerschein kann man sich nicht ausweisen. (Mag sein, dass manch Türsteher den akzeptiert, die Polizei nicht)
> Mal so nebenbei: Du bist verpflichtet einen Personalausweis oder Reisepass zu besitzen. Es gibt in Deutschland eine Ausweispflicht (nur keine Mitführpflicht)
> Könnte also doppelt Probleme bei einer Polizeikontrolle geben.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß zwar nicht wie bei euch in D die Gesetze sind, aber wenn man bei uns in Ö aufgehalten wird, wird auch nur nach dem Führerschein gefragt


----------



## donchill09 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

ja bei uns in österreich ist der personalausweis optional. führerschein geht eigentlich immer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



Jami schrieb:


> was für naive Menschen dürfen denn über solche Millionenbeträge eigentlich beschließen?



Die, die vom Wähler damit beauftragt werden.




Iceananas schrieb:


> Politiker.. wenn sie schon technische Erneureungen einführen wollen, wieso lassen sie nicht Leute ran, die etwas Ahnung haben..



Glaubst du, die haben das selbst entwickelt? 

Aber es ist ziemlich egal, wieviel Ahnung die Leute haben. Es gibt kein unknackbares System. Erst recht keins, dass man mit nach Hause nehmen und analysieren kann oder das mit einem gängigen PC zusammenarbeiten muss. Von "online" ganz zu schweigen. Entweder man verzichtet auf den E-Perso und zieht den Stecker, oder er ist unsicher. Ggf. ist er aber trotzdem noch ein großer Fortschritt gegenüber z.B. einfachen Pinnummern ohne Hardwaregegenstück, die sich mit einem primitiven Keylogger ausspähen lassen oder gar gänzlich öffentliche Daten wie "geben sie Namen, Anschrift und Konto/Kreditkartennummer an".
Spannend wird imho nur die Frage, in wie weit die Identifikation via E-Perso als rechtlich sicher eingestuft wird.


----------



## Lotipats (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt kein unknackbares System. Erst recht keins, dass man mit nach Hause nehmen und analysieren kann oder das mit einem gängigen PC zusammenarbeiten muss.



Jedes System kann gebrochen werden, das ist richtig, allerdings ist dabei auch entscheidend, wie lange das dauert. Es gibt durchaus Systeme die als sicher gelten, da es nach heutigen Meinungen mit der heutigen Technik Jahrzehnte, Jahrhunderte oder noch länger dauern würde, den Schlüssel zu "berechnen". Allerdings sind diese Systeme i.d.R. mit großen Kosten und erheblichen Aufwand der Umsetzung vorhanden. Wer möchte das schon? 
Falls der Beweis von P!=NP richtig ist, ist sogar ein Teil der Meinung Wahrheit. 

Interessant ist allerdings auch, dass solche Systeme zehn Jahre oder mehr im Einsatz sind, es aber im Durchschnitt nur 2-3 Jahre dauert, bis sie geknackt werden.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist hier das System an sich nicht gebrochen, sondern "nur" ein Lesegerät ist fehlerhaft, welches zufällig ist den Einsatz kommen wird.


----------



## Gamersware (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

mal wieder ...

ich sage nur 12 Minuten für Leute die es können z.B. Adam Laurie, und dass obwohl die Briten den zusätzlichen "Money-Chip" implementiert haben
Weitere Quellen sind leicht zu Googeln 
Elektronischer Personalausweis: Scheckkartenformat und RFID-Sender


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



Lotipats schrieb:


> Jedes System kann gebrochen werden, das ist richtig, allerdings ist dabei auch entscheidend, wie lange das dauert. Es gibt durchaus Systeme die als sicher gelten, da es nach heutigen Meinungen mit der heutigen Technik Jahrzehnte, Jahrhunderte oder noch länger dauern würde, den Schlüssel zu "berechnen". Allerdings sind diese Systeme i.d.R. mit großen Kosten und erheblichen Aufwand der Umsetzung vorhanden. Wer möchte das schon?



Wovon du sprichst, dass sind Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen. Da gibt es durchaus einige, bei denen man sehr lange braucht, um den Schlüssel einer einzelnen Nachricht zu knacken und einige, bei denen das unmöglich ist.
Eine Verschlüsselung ergibt aber noch kein sicheres System. Dazu gehört auch noch ein sicheres Verfahren, um die Verschlüsselung überhaupt durchzuführen und ein sicheres Verfahren, um Nachricht und ggf. Schlüssel an den richtigen Empfänger (und nur den) zuzustellen. Und das ganze soll auch bei wiederholter Anwendung auf sehr ähnliche Daten standhalten...

Da ergeben sich beim E-Perso eine ganze Reihe von Schwachstellen, nicht zuletzt wird er von Laien auf Windows-basierten Systemen eingesetzt und generiert Datenverkehr über öffentliche Server. D.h.:
- sämtliche Prozesse, die im Rechner ablaufen, lassen sich von kriminellen Elementen ausspähen. Selbst wenn die Verschlüsselung komplett im Lesegerät oder gar auf dem Perso erfolgt, hat der Angreifer Zugriff auf den verschlüsselten Code und auf den Befehl, der ihn generiert hat, außerdem auf sämtliche Hinweise, die der Empfänger zum dekodieren braucht.
- er wird immer und immer wieder eingesetzt und er wird in den meisten Fällen nur ein einfaches Identitätssignal generieren. Der Angreifer erhält Zugriff auf eine ganze Reihe von Codes, in denen jedesmal eine nahezu identische Nachricht verschlüsselt ist.
- der Angreifer muss den Code ggf. nichtmal knacken, denn er kann selbst z.B. über Phishing-Methoden oder ggf. auch wenn der User gerade aktiv ist Codes generieren und er kann umgekehrt bei potentiellen Zielservern solange anfragen, bis eine Anfrage kommt, auf die er die Antwort bereits kennt.
- oder er stimmt seine kriminellen Aktivitäten auf die des Users ab und schleust seine eigene Anfrage anstelle einer vom User erwarteten ein. (z.B.: User will auf einer Seite mit interessantem Inhalt seine Volljährigkeit belegen, sein Surfverkehr wird aber über den Server des Kriminellen überwacht, der lieber auf das Konto des Opfers zugreifen möchte. In dem Moment, in dem die Altersabfrage Kontakt mit dem Lesegerät aufnehmen möchte, spielt der Kriminelle stattdessen die Kontrollabfrage der Bank ein und fängt im Gegenzug die Antwort ab. -> Er hat Zugang zum Konto und das Opfer bemerkt nur eine gescheiterte Authentifizierung)

Das war aber nur die harmlose Variante, bei der man noch viel unter Kontrolle hat. Es ist aber bereits gelungen -und bei einem dummen Speicherchip lässt sich das auch nur schwer verhindern- den Inhalt derartiger Ausweise komplett zu kopieren. Und die Lesegeräte gibts für jedermann...



> Interessant ist allerdings auch, dass solche Systeme zehn Jahre oder mehr im Einsatz sind, es aber im Durchschnitt nur 2-3 Jahre dauert, bis sie geknackt werden.



Und das sind in aller Regel Systeme, bei denen es sich kaum lohnt, sie zu knacken, weil man zusätzlich erstmal wichtige Inhalte aus dem Datenwust raussortieren müsste, der über sie läuft.
Hier ist die Motivation ungleich größer.
Und die Laufzeit eines Persos beträgt 10 Jahre, die Übergänge erfolgen fließend über die Bevölkerung verteilt (Stichwort: Kompatibilität), die Kosten für die Einführung (und erst recht jede Korrektur) sind hoch und sollten einem Nutzen über mehrere Generationen gegenüberstehen,...


----------



## Lotipats (24. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

an ruyven_macaran:
Nein, ich bezog mich nicht ausschließlich auf Verschlüsslungen, auch wenn diese - in diesem Fall asymmetrische -  durchaus eine Rolle spielen.
Weiterhin habe ich auch nie sagen wollen, dass das aktuelle System des elektronischen Personalausweises ein gut gesichertes, unknackbares ist. Ob das System bereits gebrochen ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe da nur etwas unscharfes im Hinterkopf. Das in dem News-Beitrag angesprochen Problem ist, wie ich es verstanden habe, eines der Lesegeräte und kein allg. des Systems. Wobei man dann natürlich fragen könnte, ob es nicht ein Designfehler ist, wenn ein Lesegerät so etwas anrichten kann.
Generell muss ich auch sagen, dass ich die "German Electronic ID Card" für idiotisch halte, auch der Ziele wegen. 

Die 2-3 Jahre nannte meine Quelle direkt im Zusammenhang mit dem elektronischen Personalausweis. Da sie schon viele Jahre/Jahrzehnte auf "dem Gebiet" arbeitet und ich sie auch für äußerst kompetent halte, gehe ich von der Richtigkeit der Aussage aus. Allerdings habe ich, wie ich gestehen muss, auch keine andere Quelle gesucht!
Aber letztendlich stimmen wir doch beide überein, dass der elektronischen Personalausweis nicht für die anvisierte Zeit ausgelegt ist, oder?

Was den mittleren Teil deines Beitrages angeht, richtig, beim elektronischen Personalausweis gibt es viele Schwierigkeiten zu überwinden. Aber ich stimme nicht mit dir überein, dass es immer möglich ist, die auf dem PC laufenden Prozesse auszuspähen. Es gibt Techniken wie "Trusted Computing" bei denen nicht einmal das Betriebssystem alles überwachen kann. Dort bereiten mir allerdings andere Aspekte auch Magenschmerzen. 
Was du mit Code meinst, weiß ich nicht, ich verstehe deshalb leider auch nicht alles, was du da geschrieben hast. Wie genau die ganzen Umsetzungen sein müssen um die gewollten Funktionalitäten zu erreichen und das auch ziemlich sicher, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber mit dem aktuellen System, so wie ich es kenne, würde ich es nicht versuchen. Das wollte ich aber auch nie sagen. Ich bezog mich auf den allg. Fall und da stehe ich auch immer noch zu.
Nur zur Vollständigkeit:
Das "aktuelle" System funktioniert meines Wissens nach folgender Maßen.
PC fragt bei einem Dienstanbieter (z.B. Webseite) an. Dieser hat ein Zertifikat der Regierung. Mit Hilfe dieses Zertifikates werden die Daten vom Personalausweis angefordert. Der Besitzer des Ausweises muss mit der Eingabe der PIN der Übermittlung zustimmen, die Daten gehen dann zum Dienstanbieter.
Natürlich ergeben sich da viele Probleme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



Lotipats schrieb:


> Aber ich stimme nicht mit dir überein, dass es immer möglich ist, die auf dem PC laufenden Prozesse auszuspähen. Es gibt Techniken wie "Trusted Computing" bei denen nicht einmal das Betriebssystem alles überwachen kann.



Es gibt eine ganze Menge, was einige Betriebssysteme nicht können 
Aber spätestens wenn man sich Zugriff auf die Bootsequenz verschafft, kann man so ziemlich alles umgehen, was man kennt. Da die Perso-Software aber mit dem Browser interagieren und zudem zu Virenscannern,... kompatibel sein muss, kann sie sich vermutlich nichtmal so tief einnisten.



> Was du mit Code meinst, weiß ich nicht



ist auch n bissl unfair 
Einmal meine ich einen Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus, ein andernmal die verschlüsselte Nachricht.




> Das "aktuelle" System funktioniert meines Wissens nach folgender Maßen.
> PC fragt bei einem Dienstanbieter (z.B. Webseite) an. Dieser hat ein Zertifikat der Regierung. Mit Hilfe dieses Zertifikates werden die Daten vom Personalausweis angefordert. Der Besitzer des Ausweises muss mit der Eingabe der PIN der Übermittlung zustimmen, die Daten gehen dann zum Dienstanbieter.



Ich hoffe mal, dass es nicht ganz so einfach ist - das ließe sich ja nun wirklich problemlos ausspähen und wer einmal die Daten hat, kann sie jederzeit beliebig nutzen.

Ich bin bei meinem obigen Post mindestens von folgendem Verfahren ausgegangen:
- Website stellt Anfrage an Browser, hierzu wird eine Sequenz mit gängiger Verschlüsselung übertragen
- Browser leitet Sequenz an Software weiter
- Software entschlüsselt Sequenz (und weiß jetzt, was gefragt ist)
- Software aktiviert Lesegerät
- User muss Perso und Pin eingeben
- Software sucht gewünschte Daten (i.d.R. sollte aber nur eine Bestätigung der vom User an die Website gemeldeten Informationen nötig sein)
- Software nutzt Pin und Perso-spezifischen Code auf dem Perso als Schlüssel, um eine invididuel passende Antwort auf die Anfrage zu generieren, dabei wird die von der Webseite übermittelt Sequenz integriert.
- Übertragung an Browser
- Übertragung an Website
- Website nutzt Server des Bundes, um Antwort zu verfizieren/entschlüsseln

Der Sicherheitsmechanismus besteht also darin, dass die Website auf eine einmalige Anfrage eine Antwort erhält, die nur unter Einsatz von Pin und Perso generiert werden konnte und die deren Richtigkeit er von staatlicher Seite bestätigt bekommt.

Wie gesagt - weiß nicht, wie das Verfahren wirklich aussieht (und es wäre imho schon der erste große Fehler, das öffentlich zu machen), aber jeder Verzicht wäre imho fatal:
- Arbeitet man ohne eine spezifische Sequenz von der Webseite, würde die Antwort des E-Perso-Systems immer gleich aussehen. Angreifer müssten diese gar nicht entschlüsseln, sondern nur Aufnehmen und nach belieben einsetzen
- Wäre die Antwort nicht verschlüsselt, könnte man einfach selbst eine generieren
- Würde die Verschlüsselung ohne Hardwarezugriff ablaufen, könnte man den kompletten Softwareteil kopieren.
- Würde nicht auf öffizielle Server zurückgegriffen werden, könnte man keine Verschlüsselungen anwenden, die über die gängigen SSL,... hinausgehen, außerdem wäre es nach knacken des Algorithmuses möglich, neue Identitäten zu simulieren.

Aber auch so bleiben eben obengenannte Fehlerquellen:
- man kann Anfragen gegen die austauschen, die man selbst beim Missbrauch der Identität erhält
- man kann Anfragen komplett simulieren
- man kann den gleichbleibenden Zweck der Anfragen nutzen und sich eine Datenbank anlegen, in der Hoffnung, dass eine 1:1 wiederholt wird (zugegebenermaßen die unwahrscheinlichste, auch wenn z.B. bei E-Buisness schnell hunderte Aktionen pro Tag entstehen könnten)
- man hat eine große Zahl an Anfragen und Antworten mit bekanntermaßen identischer Aussage zur Verfügung, was ein knacken des Schlüssels deutlich erleichtert
- man hat Millionen von Nutzern, für die obiges gilt, so dass man auch Rückschlüsse auf den Algorithmus ziehen kann.
- man hat Zugriff auf die Software und das Lesegerät, was eine Deassemblierung erlaubt.

- man hat 10+ Jahre Zeit, um das zu schaffen
- man hat enorme Möglichkeiten, wenn man es geschafft hat...


----------



## Lotipats (26. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ganze Menge, was einige Betriebssysteme nicht können
> Aber spätestens wenn man sich Zugriff auf die Bootsequenz verschafft, kann man so ziemlich alles umgehen, was man kennt. Da die Perso-Software aber mit dem Browser interagieren und zudem zu Virenscannern,... kompatibel sein muss, kann sie sich vermutlich nichtmal so tief einnisten.


Grob gesagt ist Trusted Computing in der Hardware. Alle Daten liegen nur verschlüsselt im RAM. Einzig und allein in den Registern des Chips liegen die Daten unverschlüsselt vor, außerhalb des Chips ist es, wie gesagt immer verschlüsselt. Jeder Chip hat seinen eigenen Schlüssel, bei der Erstellung generiert.
Es ist damit egal, was Software möchte, selbst wenn es Firmware ist. 
Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur grob, ganz so einfach ist das nun auch nicht. Schließlich muss der Chip ja auch irgendwie wissen, welcher Prozess worauf zugreifen darf.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass es nicht ganz so einfach ist - das ließe sich ja nun wirklich problemlos ausspähen und wer einmal die Daten hat, kann sie jederzeit beliebig nutzen.



Die Informationen sollen von Andreas Reisen stammen und das von mir erwähnte war aus einem englischen Schema. 
Bei der Suche danach im Internet konnte ich genau das Schema nicht finden, allerdings kann man ziemlich leicht Dokumente wie dieses, dieses oder dieses finden. Auch gibt es (deutsche) Vortragsfolien, die von Herrn Reisen stammen sollen. Die Vorträge und Schemata sind natürlich nicht so aussagekräftig wie die technischen Dokumente. So wird im ersten erwähnt, dass das zweite "die Spezifikation der Sicherheitsmechanismen (Verschlüsselung und Signatur)" enthält. Dementsprechend ja, die Daten sind offenbar verschlüsselt. Und wenn ich das richtig überflogen habe, so findet das auch im Chip statt, wie auch beim E-Pass. Alles andere wäre wirklich dumm. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - weiß nicht, wie das Verfahren wirklich aussieht (und es wäre imho schon der erste große Fehler, das öffentlich zu machen)


Du plädierst also für "security by obscurity"?
Das würde ich als fatalen Fehler ansehen. Interessant würde ich es dann allerdings finden, wie die Dienstanbieter und Lesegeräthersteller das ganze umsetzen sollen, wenn sie nicht an die Informationen kommen. Und wenn sie an die gelangen, so können das "böse Buben" auch. 


Und ich wiederhole mich noch einmal, ich glaube nicht, dass das hier gewählte Verfahren wirklich sicher ist.
Und um das mal klar zu stellen:
Kerckhoffs’ Prinzip besagt, dass die Sicherheit des Verfahrens/der Informationsübertragung nur von der Geheimhaltung des entsprechenden Schlüssels abhängen darf. Es muss also egal sein, ob der Angreifer das Verfahren kennt. Es muss egal sein, ob der Angreifer den Verschlüsselten Text hat. Es muss egal sein, ob der Angreifer die Wahrscheinlichkeitsverteilung von Klartext und Schlüssel hat, er also beispielsweise eine größere Sammlung besitzt, vllt. gar von Millionen von Nutzer hat.
Wer heute noch ein System entwickelt, das gegen Kerckhoffs’ Prinzip verstößt, ist selber schuld! Einiger der von dir genannten Angriffe, wenn ich sie richtig verstanden habe, sind nur möglich, wenn man das Prinzip ignoriert. Und ja, dieser Teil bezieht sich auf die Kryptographie.


----------



## Mosed (26. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

Wieso sind keylogger eigentlich beim E-perso auf einmal so ein riesen Problem? Die Kreditkartennummer + Validierungsnummer gibt man im Browser ein. Die Zugangsdaten zum Online-Banking gibt man im Browser ein. Gibt sicherlich noch einige andere sicherheitskritische Bereiche. Das kann auch alles mitgelesen werden.

Man könnte die Pin ja per Bildschirmtastatur eingeben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

@drache:
Keylogger sind immer und überall ein Problem und es gibt auch vergleichbare Programme, die den Desktop mit überwachen/Bildschirmtastaturen nachvollziehbar machen können. Das besonders problematische beim E-Perso ist eben, dass man sich damit für die nächsten 10 Jahre überall direkt indentifizieren kann.
Eine Bank-Pin dagegen ist ohne TAN wertlos und die TANs sind Einwegschlüssel. Damit kann man nur wenige Überweisungen erschleichen. Desweiteren gibt es einen festen Partner und die Leute bemerken unzulässige Kontobewegungen i.d.R. sehr schnell.
Wenn Kriminelle mit deiner geklauften Identität Sprengstoff einkaufen und an Scheinadressen liefern lassen, erfährst du das vom SEK an der Tür 



Lotipats schrieb:


> Es ist damit egal, was Software möchte, selbst wenn es Firmware ist.
> Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur grob, ganz so einfach ist das nun auch nicht. Schließlich muss der Chip ja auch irgendwie wissen, welcher Prozess worauf zugreifen darf.



Eben. Und die Prozesse müssen auch ein bißchen was verstehen und die andere Seite muss wissen, welche Schlüssel sie zur Dekodierung einsetzen muss,...
"Alles immer verschlüsseln" klappt nur, wenn man nicht damit arbeiten will 




> Die Informationen sollen von Andreas Reisen stammen und das von mir erwähnte war aus einem englischen Schema.
> Bei der Suche danach im Internet konnte ich genau das Schema nicht finden, allerdings kann man ziemlich leicht Dokumente wie dieses, dieses oder dieses finden. Auch gibt es (deutsche) Vortragsfolien, die von Herrn Reisen stammen sollen. Die Vorträge und Schemata sind natürlich nicht so aussagekräftig wie die technischen Dokumente. So wird im ersten erwähnt, dass das zweite "die Spezifikation der Sicherheitsmechanismen (Verschlüsselung und Signatur)" enthält. Dementsprechend ja, die Daten sind offenbar verschlüsselt. Und wenn ich das richtig überflogen habe, so findet das auch im Chip statt, wie auch beim E-Pass. Alles andere wäre wirklich dumm.



*grummel* Entweder gar keine Details oder dutzende Querverweise auf Richtlinieren, für die ich gerade keine Zeit habe (und denen vermutlich auch nur drinstehen wird, was wie soll und nicht was wie im Falle des E-Perso ablaufen wird)




> Du plädierst also für "security by obscurity"?
> Das würde ich als fatalen Fehler ansehen.



Bei staatlichen Systemen:
Ja.
Bei frei verfügbaren Lösugen, die von verschiedensten Leuten genutzt werden sollen, macht es Sinn, dass diese die Funktion beurteilen und ggf. an ihre Bedürfnisse anpassen können. Beim E-Perso gibts aber eh nur "friss oder stirb" und aufgrund der langen Laufzyklen darf das System auch gar nicht darauf angewiesen sein, dasss freundliche Hacker Sicherheitslücken melden, die man dann schnell stopft. Das ist schlichtweg unmöglich.



> Interessant würde ich es dann allerdings finden, wie die Dienstanbieter und Lesegeräthersteller das ganze umsetzen sollen, wenn sie nicht an die Informationen kommen. Und wenn sie an die gelangen, so können das "böse Buben" auch.



Wenn alles "auf dem Chip" abläuft, wie von dir oben beschrieben, dann müssen die Lesegeräte nichts weiter als Daten übertragen.
Ich hab da aber ehrlich gesagt meine Zweifel, was die Implementierung eines kompletten Verschlüsselungssystems direkt in die Karte betrifft.



> Wer heute noch ein System entwickelt, das gegen Kerckhoffs’ Prinzip verstößt, ist selber schuld!



Mir wäre kein vollkommen online-basiertes System bekannt, was diese Prinzipien erfüllen kann. Das mag an meinen mangelnden Kenntnissen liegen - aber vielleicht auch am Grundprinzip:
Jede Verschlüsselung außer einem Einwegschlüssel in Länge des zu verschlüsselnden Textes (oder größer) lässt sich knacken. Und zwar um so leichter, um so mehr verschlüsselte Nachrichten und umso mehr Kenntnisse über das System man hat. Lange Einwegschlüssel lassen sich aber online mit beliebigen Partnern nicht einsetzen: Könnte man den Schlüssel sicher übertragen, könnte man auch den (unverschlüsselten) Text direkt senden.
Jeder E-Perso muss zwangsläufig mit einem festen Schlüssel und einem festen Algorithmus arbeiten.

Und wenn man nicht für jeden Perso eine eigene Belichtungsmaske anfertigt, dann werden diese auch nur abgespeichert - in Verzeichnissen, die prinzipiell auch auslesbar sind, wenn man ein entsprechendes Lesegerät hat.


----------



## Mosed (28. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @drache:
> Keylogger sind immer und überall ein Problem und es gibt auch vergleichbare Programme, die den Desktop mit überwachen/Bildschirmtastaturen nachvollziehbar machen können. Das besonders problematische beim E-Perso ist eben, dass man sich damit für die nächsten 10 Jahre überall direkt indentifizieren kann.
> Eine Bank-Pin dagegen ist ohne TAN wertlos und die TANs sind Einwegschlüssel. Damit kann man nur wenige Überweisungen erschleichen. Desweiteren gibt es einen festen Partner und die Leute bemerken unzulässige Kontobewegungen i.d.R. sehr schnell.
> Wenn Kriminelle mit deiner geklauften Identität Sprengstoff einkaufen und an Scheinadressen liefern lassen, erfährst du das vom SEK an der Tür



Das setzt aber vorraus, dass derjenige auch deinen E-Perso klaut. Nur mit der PIN kann er auch nichts anfangen. Und wenn der E-Perso weg ist kann man den sicherlich sperren lassen.


----------



## Lotipats (29. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

an Elementardrache: Nach dem CCC können die Angreifer den e. Personalausweis mitnutzen, während er bei dir auf dem Lesegerät liegt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *grummel* Entweder gar keine Details oder dutzende Querverweise auf Richtlinieren, für die ich gerade keine Zeit habe (und denen vermutlich auch nur drinstehen wird, was wie soll und nicht was wie im Falle des E-Perso ablaufen wird)


Alleine im ersten Link steht schon drin, dass PACE als Verschlüsslung verwendet wird, die CAN als Passwort dient, wenn die PIN nicht erforderlich ist, ... Und diese Informationen stammen nur von einem Absatz. Was erwartest du? Sollen bekannte Verfahren noch einmal aufgeführt werden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Alles immer verschlüsseln" klappt nur, wenn man nicht damit arbeiten will





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn alles "auf dem Chip" abläuft, wie von dir oben beschrieben
> , dann müssen die Lesegeräte nichts weiter als Daten übertragen.
> Ich hab da aber ehrlich gesagt meine Zweifel, was die Implementierung eines kompletten Verschlüsselungssystems direkt in die Karte betrifft.


Vermutlich habe ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt. Der Chip von Trusted Computing befindet sich auf dem Mainboard zwischen RAM und CPU oder ist in der CPU integriert. Jedenfalls ist er Teil des Computers und nicht Teil des elektronischen Personalausweises. Deshalb ist es auch egal, was eine Software auf dem Computer möchte und dennoch kann damit gearbeitet werden. Es gibt für den Chip verschiedene Anwendungsmöglichkeiten, auch DRM. Auch ist es nicht problemlos, muss beispielsweise der Chip ausgetauscht werden ... Ich habe ja gesagt, dass ich da auch "Magenschmerzen" habe.  Es ist aber eine Möglichkeit, dass ein Prozess keinen anderen auslesen kann. Das gilt übrigens auch für Viren et cetera.

Aber an welcher Stelle muss man hier eigentlich mit den Daten arbeiten? 

Und natürlich müssen die Daten die Karte nur verschlüsselt verlassen! Selbst bei den 1€ Mifare (Classic)-RFID-Karten ist das so. Zugegeben, da ist die Verschlüsslung (CRYPTO1) Müll, aber dennoch verschlüsselt. Wäre dies nicht so, so muss ja nur jemand neben dir langlaufen und hat dann deine Identität!
Und nur als Anregung: es gibt RFID-Karten, bei denen laufen ganze Betriebssysteme in der Karte. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, so war EvalOS eins der ersten.  Ein Verschlüsslungschip ist da kein Problem und soweit ich weiß auch Standard.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wäre kein vollkommen online-basiertes System bekannt, was diese Prinzipien erfüllen kann. Das mag an meinen mangelnden Kenntnissen liegen - aber vielleicht auch am Grundprinzip:
> Jede Verschlüsselung außer einem Einwegschlüssel in Länge des zu verschlüsselnden Textes (oder größer) lässt sich knacken. [...] Lange Einwegschlüssel lassen sich aber online mit beliebigen Partnern nicht einsetzen: Könnte man den Schlüssel sicher übertragen, könnte man auch den (unverschlüsselten) Text direkt senden.


Öffentlich sind Verfahren wie AES, DES, 3DES, RSA, ECC und ein Haufen mehr. SSL ist öffentlich und verwendet beispielsweise RSA und AES. Das ist doch ein online-basiertes System, oder?  Weitere Beispiele sind SSH, Kerberos (wobei dies wohl meist nicht online verwendet wird), ...
Jede Verschlüsslung kann geknackt werden. Unter Umständen auch "One-Time Pad", z.B. wenn man weiß, die man den Klartext verifizieren kann (z.B. dass Namen dabei sind --> lesbarer Text) oder wenn der Schlüssel nicht zufällig genug ist. Ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht.  Diese Anmerkung ist auch nur eine Kleinigkeit. O : - )

Eine andere Verschlüsslung, die bekannt ist, ist die vom E-Pass. Das letzte Mal, als ich das Dokument bei der ICAO gesucht habe, hat mich das Stunden gekostet, deshalb lasse ich das jetzt. Es gibt auch OpenSource-Implementationen, z.B. wzPASS.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und zwar um so leichter, um so mehr verschlüsselte Nachrichten und umso mehr Kenntnisse über das System man hat.


Dem stimme ich nicht zu und habe auch anderes gehört. 
Wie gesagt sind die heutzutage verwendeten Verfahren bekannt, siehe AES und RSA. 
1949 sagte auch schon Shannon, dass perfekte Sicherheit gegeben ist, wenn das Chiffrat keine Informationen über den Klartext preis gibt. Dein One-Time-Pad gilt, unter best. Voraussetzungen, z.B. als perfekt sicher.
Ansonsten ist dein "mehr verschlüsselte Nachrichten" auch eine Anforderung an sichere Verschlüsslungen. Aber da du offenbar anderer Meinung bist, was hilft das z.B. bei AES oder DES?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn man nicht für jeden Perso eine eigene Belichtungsmaske anfertigt, dann werden diese auch nur abgespeichert - in Verzeichnissen, die prinzipiell auch auslesbar sind, wenn man ein entsprechendes Lesegerät hat.


Du vergisst drei wichtige Sache:
 - der Wert kann in den Chip kommen, bevor der Chip in die Karte kommt
 - es muss keine Auslesung des Wertes ermöglicht werden, sondern nur schreiben und dann z.B. mit Abfragen der Daten die Funktionalität verifiziert werden
 - es kann in einfach beschreibbaren Speicher geschrieben werden
Es muss also nicht auslesbar sein!


----------



## Mosed (29. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

Die Angreifer könnten auch bei mir einbrechen und mir ne Knarre an den Kopf halten.
Könnte, könnte, könnte...

Demnach ist gar nichts sicher. Die könnten auch einen Perso mit meinen Daten drauf fälschen. Die könnten auch eine Kamera installieren und meine Pin-Eingabe filmen.

Bei den Lesegeräten mit PIN-Eingabe muss der PIN ja an den Browser übergeben werden. In diesem Prozess kann ein Hacker bestimmt auch eingreifen. Oder per Trojaner den Browser anweisen, den PIN an Webseite xy klar zu übertragen.


Außerdem: Ein Hacker soll mir also zielgerichtet mit einer Email einen Keylogger zuschicken; darauf hoffen, dass ich den Keylogger auf mein System lasse; dann darauf warten, dass ich meinen E-Perso benutze, um ihn dann in genau dem Moment mitzunutzen.
Scheint mit doch ein etwas konstruiertes Szenario zu sein.
Wobei er dann ja noch einen Trojaner etc. benötigen würde, der die Daten des Persos an seinen PC weiterleitet.

Außerdem geht es nur um eine 6-stellige PIN. Ist das System gegen Brut-Force geschützt? Sollte sonst nicht das Problem sein, den rauszufinden.


Ein gefälschter E-Perso scheint mir da doch einfacher zu sein.


Sollte das Lesegerät mit PIN-Feld nicht allzu teuer sein, würde ich den auch vorziehen. Aber man kann auch Panik verbreiten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



Lotipats schrieb:


> Alleine im ersten Link steht schon drin, dass PACE als Verschlüsslung verwendet wird, die CAN als Passwort dient, wenn die PIN nicht erforderlich ist, ... Und diese Informationen stammen nur von einem Absatz. Was erwartest du? Sollen bekannte Verfahren noch einmal aufgeführt werden?



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wird PACE für die Kommunikation zwischen Chip und Lesegerät verwendet - und das ist mal sowas von 
Ich wünsche mir ein Funktionschema der online-Authentifizierung.
D.h. Welche Signale werden von wo nach wo Versand. 
Beispiel SSL-Übertragung zu einem Nutzer wäre: Server kündigt/fragt an, Browser des Nutzers antwortet mit Verweis auf den öffentlichen Schlüssel, Server bezieht öffentlichen Schlüssel (von angegebener Quelle), verschlüsselt, sendet. Nutzer empfängt und Browser des Nutzers entschlüsselt mit nicht öffentlichem Schlüssel.
Beim E-Perso gibt es die aktiven Elemente "Nutzer" "E-Perso" "Lesegerät Firmware" "Lesegerät Hardware" "Betriebssystem" "Browser" "Server des Online-Partners" und ggf. "Server des Bundes", ggf. "zusätzliche Standard-Hardware", ggf. "zusätzliche Eingabemethoden für PIN" - und die können alle in einer Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten aufeinander zurückgreifen, weswegen ich mir selbst eine Vielzahl mehr oder weniger sicherer Verfahren zum Einsatz denken kann.




> Vermutlich habe ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt. Der Chip von Trusted Computing befindet sich auf dem Mainboard zwischen RAM und CPU oder ist in der CPU integriert. Jedenfalls ist er Teil des Computers und nicht Teil des elektronischen Personalausweises. Deshalb ist es auch egal, was eine Software auf dem Computer möchte und dennoch kann damit gearbeitet werden.



Sorry, ich hatte die Einleitung nur Überflogen und die Grundzüge gelesen. Deswegen dachte ich, es gebe ein einheitliches Konzept "Trusted Computing" - welches aber leider wenig über die Implementation des E-Persos aussagt.
Das stink normale TPM-Modul ist mir geläufig, hilft aber leider wenig weiter. Das macht nichts weiter, als bestimmte Daten in Echtzeit zu verschlüsseln, um ein Ausspähen z.B. durch auslesen der Festplatte an einem anderen Rechner oder durch Auswertung eines Speicherabbildes (theoretisch - praktisch nicht umgestzt, die Performance wäre nahe null),... zu verhindern.
TPM kann aber Daten nicht gegenüber der Programmlogik verschlüsseln, die sie nutzen soll (logisch  ), das heißt es schützt nicht vor Leuten, die in die Software/Firmware eingreifen. Es kann auch nicht den Datenverkehr außerhalb des PCs überwachen. Dafür kann der Chip nur als zentraler und relativ sicherer Aufbewahrungsort (bzw. Generator) für Schlüssel,... genutzt werden - es bleibt aber das Problem der Übertragung eben dieser Schlüssel an den Partner.
Bislang wird TPM ausschließlich für die Verschlüsselung von Festplatteninhalten eingesetzt und für den Einsatz im Rahmen des E-Perso wäre allein schon die fehlende Verbreitung das KO-Kriterium. Selbst die Mainboards, die den Chip verbaut haben, haben ihn meist in den Standardeinstellungen deaktiviert - der E-Perso muss aber DAU-tauglich sein.
-> eher keine Hardwarenutzung abseits des Lesergerätes und vielleicht noch NX-Bit.




> Aber an welcher Stelle muss man hier eigentlich mit den Daten arbeiten?



An jeder einzelnen, wir arbeiten schließlich mit einem IT-System 
"Daten" kann in dem Fall alles sein, von Schlüssel über codierte Mitteilungen bis hin zu Befehlen. Im Prinzip muss an jedem einzelnen Glied der Authenfizierungskette sichergestellt sein, dass eingehende Daten vom jeweils vorrangehenden Glied kommen und nur von dem und das sie von niemand anderem verstanden, simuliert, kopiert oder nachvollzogen werden können und das ausgehende Daten nur das jeweils nächste Glied erreichen, nur dieses erreichen können, von niemand anderem verstanden, simuliert,....... werden können.
Das ganze multipliziert mit dem GAU der Kryptographie: Die Teilnehmer des Systems sind über das System miteinander verknüpft, bringen keinerlei Vorraussetzungen mit und es werden mit verschiedensten Teilnehmern die immer wieder gleichen Informationen ausgetauscht.



> Und natürlich müssen die Daten die Karte nur verschlüsselt verlassen! Selbst bei den 1€ Mifare (Classic)-RFID-Karten ist das so. Zugegeben, da ist die Verschlüsslung (CRYPTO1) Müll, aber dennoch verschlüsselt. Wäre dies nicht so, so muss ja nur jemand neben dir langlaufen und hat dann deine Identität!



Äh: "verschlüsselt verlassen" und "verschlüsselt übertragen" sind zwei paar Schuhe. Natürlich ist der Datenverkehr zwischen Chip und Lesegerät verschlüsselt (s.o. - wenn auch mit einem allgemein bekannten und knackbaren Verfahren, in ein paar Jahren vermutlich auch innerhalb der Zeit, die die Übertragung selbst dauert), aber das ist ja nun wirklich nur ein winziges Bauteil im System.
Schon die nächste Frage "Wie wird die Datenübertragung ausgelöst?" wird ungleich komplexer. (und zieht einen ganzen Rattenschwanz hinter sich her)



> Und nur als Anregung: es gibt RFID-Karten, bei denen laufen ganze Betriebssysteme in der Karte. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, so war EvalOS eins der ersten.  Ein Verschlüsslungschip ist da kein Problem und soweit ich weiß auch Standard.



Passive RFID-Karten mit Betriebssystem, dass eigenständige Berechnungen ggf. sogar komplexe kryptographische Operationen vornehmen kann 
Das wäre mir komplett neu. Es gibt zwar durchaus leistungsfähigere mikro-System, die RFID für Datenübertragung nutzen, aber die passen nicht in eine Chipkarte und sie brauchen eine direkte Stromversorgung. Und auch die haben afaik nicht annähernd die Leistung, die für eine hochsichere Verschlüssung nötig wäre. Es hat schlielich seine Gründe, dass man extra Chips auf Boards pflanzt und afaik sind auch in AVX einige Befehle enthalten, die vornehmlich Verschlüsselungsprozessen zugute kommen, um die Performanceverluste auf ein aktuellen Desktop-CPUs zu reduzieren...

Der Chip muss außerdem zusätzlich in der Lage sein, die Authentizität von Anfragen an ihn zu verifizieren, d.h. das Ding muss eine geschützte Verbindung ins Internet aufbauen können.




> Das ist doch ein online-basiertes System, oder?



Und bekantermaßen eins mit Schwachstellen.
Aber es ist auch nur ein reine Verschlüsselungssystem. Ein Authentifizierungssystem stellt zusätzliche Anforderungen.




> Ansonsten ist dein "mehr verschlüsselte Nachrichten" auch eine Anforderung an sichere Verschlüsslungen. Aber da du offenbar anderer Meinung bist, was hilft das z.B. bei AES oder DES?



Nunja - das gleiche wie immer?
Je länger der Text im Vergleich zum Schlüssel ist, desto weiter ist man vom ideal des OTPs entfernt. Da Schlüsselübertragungen DAS große Problem ist, würde ich bis auf weiteres davon ausgehen, dass jeder E-Perso einen individuellen aber festen Schlüssel verwendet. "Mehr verschlüsselte Nachrichten" entsprechen damit einer größeren Menge Text, die mit dem gleichen Schlüssel codiert wurde. Es steigert außerdem die Chance, dass ein Fall auftritt, in dem Informationen über den zu codierenden Text vorliegen.




> Du vergisst drei wichtige Sache:
> - der Wert kann in den Chip kommen, bevor der Chip in die Karte kommt



Das wäre technisch extrem aufwendig.



> - es muss keine Auslesung des Wertes ermöglicht werden, sondern nur schreiben und dann z.B. mit Abfragen der Daten die Funktionalität verifiziert werden



"Abfragen der Daten" wäre ja wohl schon ein lesen. Chiparchitekturen, die ein schreiben in (auf gleichem Wege) nicht auslesbare Register ermöglichen... - hmm. Könnte theoretisch möglich sein, wäre mir aber nicht bekannt.

Das ganze macht übrigens nur dann Sinn, wenn das komplette Verschlüsselungssystem im Perso steckt, was -s.o.- imho schwierig ist. Werden nur die für die Verschlüsselung nötigen Daten dort abgelegt, muss man sie ja auslesen können.





> - es kann in einfach beschreibbaren Speicher geschrieben werden
> Es muss also nicht auslesbar sein!



Äh: "einfach beschreibbar" macht keine Aussage über die Auslesbarkeit 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Demnach ist gar nichts sicher. Die könnten auch einen Perso mit meinen Daten drauf fälschen. Die könnten auch eine Kamera installieren und meine Pin-Eingabe filmen.



'türlich. (bis auf das fälschen: Wenn eine Verifizierung über Bundesserver läuft, können sie maximal kopieren - oder sie müssen die Datenbank hacken) Z.B. bei EC-Pins ist filmen eine sehr beliebte Methode. (wieder - seitdem die Sache mit gefälschten Tastaturen erschwert wurde)
Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch weiter oben: Entscheidend ist, als wie sicher der E-Perso eingestuft wird.
Ich habe aber -mit Blick auf die Politik- die Befürchtung, dass er als "sehr sicher" gelten wird. Die Bedrohung durch erfolgreiche Identitätsdiebstähle wäre somit enorm.



> Außerdem: Ein Hacker soll mir also zielgerichtet mit einer Email einen Keylogger zuschicken; darauf hoffen, dass ich den Keylogger auf mein System lasse; dann darauf warten, dass ich meinen E-Perso benutze, um ihn dann in genau dem Moment mitzunutzen.
> Scheint mit doch ein etwas konstruiertes Szenario zu sein.



fehl-konstruiert. Richtig wäre:
"Ein Hacker schickt Kettenmails mit einer Trojaner rum, der Keylogger auf allen möglichen Systemen installiert, die aktiv werden, sobald ein E-Perso genutzt wird. Sobald genügend Informationen zur Nutzung vorliegen lädt der Trojaner unbemerkt seine Anweisungen nach und führt automatisch die geplanten Aktionen aus, sobald das nächste mal Zugriff auf den E-Perso besteht (d.h. wenn der Nutzer ihn aufs Lesegerät packt)."
Der einzige kritische Punkt ist das einschleusen von Software auf den Rechner. Aber das ist, wie nun wirklich jeder wissen sollte, in Millionen von Fällen erfolgreich.



> Außerdem geht es nur um eine 6-stellige PIN. Ist das System gegen Brut-Force geschützt? Sollte sonst nicht das Problem sein, den rauszufinden.



Ohne Funktionsschema kann man nichts zur Funktion sagen, aber ich persönlich würde eine Pin nur für die Aktivität des Lesegerätes selbst nutzen, d.h. sie dient nur dazu, dass der E-Perso überhaupt aktiv wird. Absolut wertlos ohne die Karte als solche, absolut unnötig für jeden, der weiß, was der E-Perso machen soll und dies vortäuschen möchte. Ggf. absolut unnötig für jeden, der einfach nur die Firmware des Kartenlesers modifiziert.


----------



## Lotipats (31. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Funktionschema der online-Authentifizierung.
> [... letzter Absatz:]
> Ohne Funktionsschema kann man nichts zur Funktion sagen,


Es gibt auch min. ein Dokument aus Serversicht. 
[...]
Auf der einen Seite sagen, es interessiert dich nicht, auf der anderen aber, dass dir die Informationen fehlen ... interessant. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das stink normale TPM-Modul ist mir geläufig, hilft aber leider wenig weiter.


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere und dein Text scheint dies auch zu bestätigen, so ist TPM eine ziemlich seichte Umsetzung des Trusted Computing. Und das "TC" selber ist ja auch nur eine Möglichkeit...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es kann auch nicht den Datenverkehr außerhalb des PCs überwachen.


Muss es ja auch nicht, wenn der Angriff auf dem PC stattfindet.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> für den Einsatz im Rahmen des E-Perso wäre allein schon die fehlende Verbreitung das KO-Kriterium


Sprich es sind hohe Kosten und hoher Aufwand für die Umsetzung, genau meine Rede am Anfang.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An jeder einzelnen, wir arbeiten schließlich mit einem IT-System


Ich frage anders, wozu müssen (es geht nicht um den aktuellen Stand) die Daten der Karte lokal entschlüsselt werden? Es müsste doch ausreichen, wenn alle Daten nur verschlüsselt auf der Karte liegen und bis zum Server durch gereicht werden, über einen gesicherten Kanal um die Authentizität sicher zu stellen.. Oder übersehe ich etwas? 
Und mit arbeiten meinte ich verarbeiten, sprich manipulieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> GAU der Kryptographie


Oh mein Gott, ich kann Dinge in 5 Millionen Jahren knacken, jetzt sind meine Sachen die nächsten 20 Jahre nicht sicher verschlüsselt.
Zugegebener Maßen über einen so langen Zeitraum ist es schwer dies zu garantieren. Aber es gibt _definitiv_ Verschlüsslungen, die heutzutage sicher _sind_.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Passive RFID-Karten mit Betriebssystem, dass eigenständige Berechnungen ggf. sogar komplexe kryptographische Operationen vornehmen kann
> Das wäre mir komplett neu.


Du hast recht, meist sind sie aktiv, aber es gibt auch wenige passive Vertreter. Du solltest dir da aber auch kein Hochleistungscomputer vorstellen. 

Bei der Verschlüsslung gibt es verschiedene Varianten im passivem Bereich, auch gute. Und natürlich sind das keine allg. CPUs sondern extra Chips für Verschlüsslung. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Je länger der Text im Vergleich zum Schlüssel ist, desto weiter ist man vom ideal des OTPs entfernt.


OTP sind nicht die einzigen sicheren Dinge. Und ja, bei Symmetrischen ist die Schlüsselübertragung ein Problem.
Und wegen der großen Menge: {0,1}^128*n sind alle Verschlüsslungen von AES mit gleichen Schlüssel, du brauchst jetzt also nur Millisekunden für die Entschlüsslung wenn ich dir noch den Dateityp (natürlich selbst ausgedacht) sage, oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre technisch extrem aufwendig.
> [...]
> "Abfragen der Daten" wäre ja wohl schon ein lesen.
> [...]
> Äh: "einfach beschreibbar" macht keine Aussage über die Auslesbarkeit


Vor dem Einbauen einmal in den Programmierer ist extrem aufwändig?
[...]
Gemeint war ein normales Abfragen wie es ein Lesegerät macht. Damit wird nicht der Schlüssel selber abgefragt.
[...]
Es war Teil einer Aufzählung und dafür gedacht, dass der Angreifer es nicht einfach überschreibt, wenn er es schon nicht auslesen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



Lotipats schrieb:


> Es gibt auch min. ein Dokument aus Serversicht.
> [...]
> Auf der einen Seite sagen, es interessiert dich nicht, auf der anderen aber, dass dir die Informationen fehlen ... interessant.



Wie ich schon schrieb:


> *grummel* Entweder gar keine Details oder dutzende Querverweise auf Richtlinieren, für die ich gerade keine Zeit habe



Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sich die Antworten auf meine Fragen irgendwo da drin finden, aber ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust, ggf. 1000 Seiten durchzuackern, um Informationen zusammenzutragen, die auf eine passen würden.


Muss es ja auch nicht, wenn der Angriff auf dem PC stattfindet.



Sprich es sind hohe Kosten und hoher Aufwand für die Umsetzung, genau meine Rede am Anfang.



> Ich frage anders, wozu müssen (es geht nicht um den aktuellen Stand) die Daten der Karte lokal entschlüsselt werden? Es müsste doch ausreichen, wenn alle Daten nur verschlüsselt auf der Karte liegen und bis zum Server durch gereicht werden, über einen gesicherten Kanal um die Authentizität sicher zu stellen.. Oder übersehe ich etwas?



Wenn du immer die gleichen Daten immer gleich codiert schickst, dann muss der Angreifer gar nichts mehr knacken - er muss nur einmal diese Sequenz aufzeichnen und dann bei Bedarf abspielen. Desweiteren:
An welchen Server willst du die vorcodierten Daten schicken?
- An den des Bundes: Dann kann man auch gar nichts, außer einer Seriennummer auf dem Perso speichern, der dann auf dem Server ein Datensatz zugeordnet ist
- An den des z.B. Händlers: Dann müsstest du diesem mitteilen, wie man die Daten decodiert. Dieses Wissen werden nach kurzer Zeit alle haben, die sie möchten.



> Und mit arbeiten meinte ich verarbeiten, sprich manipulieren.



Die Verarbeitung von Daten wäre imho nötig, um das Problem der immer gleichen Sequenz zu lösen: Entweder muss mit wechselnden Schlüsseln gearbeitet werden (d.h. es müssen Rohdaten vorliegen, die verschlüsselt werden können), oder/und es muss ein individuelles Datenpaket mit verschlüsselt werden, dass für jede einzelne Authentifizierung spezifisch ist. Die sinnvollste Möglichkeit wäre imho ein Zufallssequenz vom Server des Händlers, die vom Perso-System codiert und wieder zurückgeschickt werden muss. So ist sichergestellt, dass in diesem Moment der Perso beim Klienten zum Einsatz kam. (oder eine Simulation desselbigen, wenn man das System geknackt hat; oder aber der Perso bei seinem Eigentümer, obwohl der agierende Klient der Hacker ist, der das System fernsteuert)




> Vor dem Einbauen einmal in den Programmierer ist extrem aufwändig?



Bei einem Chip ohne Package (denn das wäre die Karte) könnte ich mir das vorstellen. "technisch" wäre aber vermutlich sogar der kleinere Teil des Problems. "logistisch" ist ggf schwerwiegender:
Die Daten will man schließlich keiner x-beliebigen Firma anvertrauen und die Chips müssen auf der richtigen Karte landen.
Beschreibt man das ganze erst, wenns auf der Karte ist, kann alles in der Ausstellungsstelle mit nem einfachen Terminal erledigt werden.


----------



## Lotipats (31. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du immer die gleichen Daten immer gleich codiert schickst, dann muss der Angreifer gar nichts mehr knacken - er muss nur einmal diese Sequenz aufzeichnen und dann bei Bedarf abspielen.
> [...]
> Die Verarbeitung von Daten wäre imho nötig, um das Problem der immer gleichen Sequenz zu lösen


Dafür ist ja der gesicherte Kanal da. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An welchen Server willst du die vorcodierten Daten schicken?
> - An den des Bundes: Dann kann man auch gar nichts, außer einer Seriennummer auf dem Perso speichern, der dann auf dem Server ein Datensatz zugeordnet ist


Ich würde das ansatzweise wie OpenID machen, also ja, an den Server der Bundesregierung. Warum die das nicht da haben: Das hat was mit Vertrauen zu tun. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> d.h. es müssen Rohdaten vorliegen, die verschlüsselt werden können


Man kann auch verschlüsseltes verschlüsseln. Es hängt von der Verschlüsslung ab, ob es da Probleme gibt.
So etwas wird durchaus in einigen System gemacht, wenn es mehrere Parteien gibt und nicht jeder alles wissen soll.
Es gibt so viel, was man machen könnte und vieles wird scheinbar nicht gemacht. 


Anmerkung:


Lotipats schrieb:


> Sprich es sind hohe Kosten und hoher Aufwand für die Umsetzung, genau meine Rede am Anfang.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sprich es sind hohe Kosten und hoher Aufwand für die Umsetzung, genau meine Rede am Anfang.


Das habe ich doch geschrieben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



Lotipats schrieb:


> Dafür ist ja der gesicherte Kanal da.




Welcher gesicherte Kanal denn? Meinst du die allgemeinen Kommunikationsverschlüsselungen, die aber alle schon dreimal geknackt sind und sowieso nicht gegen einen Angreifer helfen, der den ein- und ausgehenden Verkehr auf dem Rechner abhört?



> Das habe ich doch geschrieben.



Das war so gut, das musste ich auch mit drin haben


----------



## Lotipats (1. September 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welcher gesicherte Kanal denn?



Ich rede nicht vom aktuellen Design. Welchen Kanal man wählen sollte, sollte gut überlegt sein. Vllt. wäre es auch an der Zeit für einen neuen, natürlich sorgfältig, durch mehrere anerkannte Instanzen, geprüften. Wichtiger halte ich allerdings die Frage, wo die Enden des oder gar der Kanäle sind. Auf dem Heimcomputer kann immer problematisch sein.

Auch denke ich nicht, dass wir hier eine wirklich sichere Variante so schnell entwickeln könnten. Ich hoffe, dass du mir wenigstens da zustimmst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2010)

*AW: Elektronischer Personalausweis: Chaos Computer Club erkennt Sicherheitslücken im Lesegerät*

Da stimme ich dir definitiv zu.
Wobei ein seperater Kanal tatsächlich hochinteressant wäre. Z.B. eine zweite Anbindung der Lesegeräte via Telefonleitung. Die ist für Hacker wesentlich schwerer/i.d.R. gar nicht zugänglich und man könnte so komplett auf personenspezifische Kommunikation über den Rechner des Nutzers verzichten.
(Mein Konzept: AnbieterServer schickt Authentifizierunganfrage an Rechner des Nutzers, SSL oder ähnliches. Rechner leitet die Anfrage mit Adresse des AnbieterServers und z.B. Kundennummer an Lesegerät. Lesegerät fordert zur Pin-Eingabe auf und leitet die Daten und Personummer mit spezifischer, im Lesegerät realisierten Verschlüsselung, via Telefon an den Server des Bundes weiter. Der Bundesserver schickt anschließend die Authentifizierung an den Anbieterserver. Idealerweise hat das Lesegerät nicht einmal einen Rückkanal zum PC, sondern die Erfolgsmeldung wird vom Bundesserver online zum Rechner geschickt. So könnte selbst der raffinierteste Firmwarehacker nichts ausrichten, solange er nicht den Bundesserver hackt  )


----------

